
Five Worlds - jpochtar
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/05/06/five-worlds/
======
rgoulter
The key part to me:

"""Here’s an important thing to know. Whenever you read one of those books
about programming methodologies written by a full time software development
guru/consultant, you can rest assured that they are talking about internal,
corporate software development. Not shrinkwrapped software, not embedded
software, and certainly not games. ...

Last week Kent Beck made a claim that you don’t really need bug tracking
databases when you’re doing Extreme Programming, because the combination of
pair programming (with persistent code review) and test driven development
(guaranteeing 100% code coverage of the automated tests) means you hardly ever
have bugs. [But this doesn't apply to our shrinkwrapped product. Our
shrinkwrapped product has to be robust to a variety of environments and use-
cases whereas software for corporate environments doesn't.] ....

Kent is right, for other types of development. For most corporate development
applications, none of these things would be considered a bug."""

EDIT: I don't often see context like this brought up in discussions. But at
the same time, I think principles like "shorter iteration cycles are a good
thing" can _loosely_ be applied in different cases, even if not quite in the
same way for different 'worlds'.

